# Office 2010 Language Pack problem



## m5devil (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear friends,

A few days ago I downloaded and installed Microsoft Office 2010 Beta and it
works fine on my Windows 7 64-bit operating system.

My home language is Russian, I have the US English and Russian languages on my system and for this reason I would like to also have both the US English and the Russian spell checker and proofing tools Office 2010 add-ons installed on my system.

After a look at the Microsoft Office 2010 Beta website, I downloaded and
installed the SingleLanguagePack_en-us.exe file. The installation was
completed successfully and I can see the Microsoft Office Language
Pack-English item in my Add-Remove Programs list but I haven't been asked to choose the desired languages, Russian among them, during its installation
procedure as it is written in the installation instructions at the website
address

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=552d34b8-4f30-4d71-bbc5-f31b726f4a22

and I have neither Russian spell checker nor Russian proofing tools on my
Microsoft Office 2010 Beta.

Is that normal or is there something wrong about it? What does this
downloaded and installed SingleLanguagePack_en-us.exe file actually do and
how can I add the Russian spell checker and the Russian proofing tools on my
installed Microsoft Office Beta version. Under Proofing options it says Russian - not installed.

Is there anybody out there who can answer these questions? I would greatly
appreciate it.

All the best!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Try this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=552d34b8-4f30-4d71-bbc5-f31b726f4a22.


----------

